# My Tiger Barb is dying



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I am having 8 gallon tank with 9 Tiger barb 1 Blue Garoumi.Tank is working very good from last 1 month and 8 days. My all water parameter are under control.I really know about cycling.

Now what happen that i have air filter hang one wall of the tank and on opposite side I was looking some foggy from last 1 week. I ignore it than today morning when i was feeding my fish I just try to scratch the wall with stick, some white thin layer was coming out and was making my tank water dirty so i think change all water for that i remove all fish in one tub and take my tank remove all little stone and ships and clean with hot water. When i was cleaning my water it was really sticky and some green color water from layer come so i wash properly with only water nothing else. As I am living in Kuwait now a day temperature outside is very hot so water coming from tap is little hot when i put my fish back two of my fish start floating upside down he was vomiting from his mouth so I remove them put in the another tub with new water from tap they die after 3 hrs with mouth open 

And now in the tank tiger barb are breathing very high and opening closing their mouth very fast then I check water parameter all are correct. But my Blue Garoumi is doing well. What can be problem and what can i do ?? Please tell me I am very worried for my little hubbies. :shock:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What is the exact temperature of the water in the tank? Hot water has less oxygen, which coud be the reason why your barbs are suffering.

Exact Water parameters as well?


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know exactly what is the temperature i never use it.But I started my AC to get cool down my temprature


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

You don't have a heater or a thermometer? Of the two the thermometer is most important. I'm guessing that your parameters ARE askew. Ammonia levels are probably through the roof. I would do a 50% water change and monitor the fish.And if you don't have a thermometer, get one.

Are you using a liquid reagent test kit or test strips? If you are using test strips, you should get a liquid reagent test kit while you are out getting a thermometer. API makes a good rather inexpensive test kit.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I Have API Test Kit and I test my all parameter are okay.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you have a thermometer? A must have!! If not get one. Warmer water holds less oxygen.

What are the readings of your tests?


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

water test reading are amonia is 0 nitrite is 0. Ok I will try to bring thermometer next time.


----------

